# Yet Another Cutie!!!



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This guy is only four weeks old, Rdreams Can't Get No Satisfaction, Micky for short:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sorry but that thing doesnt look very cute to me

something seem off with that little guy


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> sorry but that thing doesnt look very cute to me
> 
> something seem off with that little guy
> [snapback]1194961[/snapback]​


He's a healthy four week old Red Tabby and White Persian...nothing off about him.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> sorry but that thing doesnt look very cute to me
> 
> something seem off with that little guy
> [snapback]1194961[/snapback]​


I agree. It doesn't look very cute AND on top of that, I think it has a bug-eye syndrome or something....reminds me of that pizza-loving guy with the weird eyes on Mr. Deeds (the one played by Steve Buscemi)


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

EW! EW! AHHH!!!! EW!!! OMG, shoot it quick. Please for the love of god.

Nice pic quality though.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks like a mini lion


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a cat with down syndrome..











> reminds me of that pizza-loving guy with the weird eyes on Mr. Deeds


ol'crazy eye :laugh:


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol thats exactly what my girlfriend just told me when she saw that..."does that cat have down syndrome"







...no offense


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

It looks tight, may I ask why the ayz are a little droppy, is that the way they are or what? Lion


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> It looks tight, may I ask why the ayz are a little droppy, is that the way they are or what? Lion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im thinking it was raised in a kitty farm.. just like Arow farms, which most Silvers develope drop eye.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Guess you guys have never seen show quality Persian cats then...

I take these pictures for my mother who breeds them, and IS NOT a mill, as someone said and I highly resent. She sells high quality cats to people that are screened first and have to sign an alteration contract if they want the papers. She shows all over the northeast part of the county and even shows at the largest international cat show of the year at Madison Square Garden. She is by no means a bad breeder.

I don't own these cats, I just photograph them and I share them on here because so many people have said that they enjoy my work. I'll think twice about it next time.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

One other thing is that this cat is A BABY. It's eyes haven't fully finished developing yet. They will change and straighten out with age once the muscles have gotten stronger and will eventually look like normal cat eyes.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

don't worry, maybe it will look cute later....jk. I can tell thats supposed to be a good quality cat, even though I hate cats.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Guess you guys have never seen show quality Persian cats then...
> 
> I take these pictures for my mother who breeds them, and IS NOT a mill, as someone said and I highly resent. She sells high quality cats to people that are screened first and have to sign an alteration contract if they want the papers. She shows all over the northeast part of the county and even shows at the largest international cat show of the year at Madison Square Garden. She is by no means a bad breeder.
> 
> ...


no need to get upset...you post for a opinion and some don't agree with you(on looks of the cat) and you get mad...come on now...you have to take the good with the bad when you post images...nothing against you..the pictures are great..


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea your pictures are awesome like always. I am a cat lover myself and have 2 cats of my own, and i am sure that cat will better grow into its body over time. I am just not a long hair cat fan, which makes me very biased. Sorry for the rude comment.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that's one ugly kitten


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Guess you guys have never seen show quality Persian cats then...
> 
> I take these pictures for my mother who breeds them, and IS NOT a mill, as someone said and I highly resent. She sells high quality cats to people that are screened first and have to sign an alteration contract if they want the papers. She shows all over the northeast part of the county and even shows at the largest international cat show of the year at Madison Square Garden. She is by no means a bad breeder.
> 
> ...


The above post could have easily been deleted and this one below inserted. You know we all LOVE your pictures here. Sorry but us fish guys didnt know about how cats eyes function.











dracofish said:


> One other thing is that this cat is A BABY. It's eyes haven't fully finished developing yet. They will change and straighten out with age once the muscles have gotten stronger and will eventually look like normal cat eyes.
> [snapback]1195016[/snapback]​


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I love the look of persian cats, but more older I guess. They do kind of look funny, but older it will be a cool looking cat. As always, great pictures.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool pics!

What makes a cat "high quality"?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Must be the Don King breed.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

very unique looking cat, but the eyes.....but i cant wait til its eyes straighten up cuz it looks retarded....omg....lol!!!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm sorry guys. You're more than welcome to have opinions about how the cat looks and if you don't like it asthetically and whatnot. I don't like the looks of certain breeds of dogs either. However, I think it was the comments about the kitten having down syndrome or being from a kitty farm that sent me over the edge. This kitten is perfectly healthy. All breeds of cats and dogs and lots of fish and reptiles and other animals have been selectively bred for generation upon generation for certain desirable traits. That is what a Persian is supposed to look like type-wise.

Traumatic, to answer your question, there is a show organization for cats just like there is a show organization for dogs. With dogs it's the American Kennel Club (AKC) and even the United Kennel Club (UKC) on a slightly smaller scale. With cats it's the Cat Fancier's Association (CFA) and on a smaller scale The International Cat Association (TICA). They have a scale of grading and judging for certain approved breeds of cat. They have family histories and papers just like with dogs and there are points awarded at shows just like with dogs as well as levels of "achievement" for animals that have attained a certain amount of points. The more an animal best fits the breed standard, the more points it's awarded against the other cats that it's being shown against. It starts out with cats of the same breed judged together and moves on to group and then best of show just like with dogs. Here is a link to the CFA's website for more information on showing and all the approved breeds:

http://www.cfa.org


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

It's hideous... But that is only my opinion... and I'm a guy... So the word "cute" isn't widely used with me...

I think MOST dogs are hideous also... But I am sure there are some people that think my fish are ugly... im fine with that...
of course they are all wrong... but whatever... LOL

nice pix


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

At first, I thought it was so cute, but now I cant get over the eyes hahaha.

Great pics tho.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Awww the kitty is so cute. It even has a bright pink nose...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hes so sad


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Guess you guys have never seen show quality Persian cats then...
> 
> I take these pictures for my mother who breeds them, and IS NOT a mill, as someone said and I highly resent. She sells high quality cats to people that are screened first and have to sign an alteration contract if they want the papers. She shows all over the northeast part of the county and even shows at the largest international cat show of the year at Madison Square Garden. She is by no means a bad breeder.
> 
> ...


its a great photo


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

GREAT! More cats with Downsyndrome. Great Wonderfull Grand. NO YELLING ON THE BUS!!!!!


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i call that snakehead food


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Awww the kitty is so cute. It even has a bright pink nose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the cat. Every one goes for the origanal cats, every one has the same types. How many of these do u see?

Really nice cat and picture!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

It's so fuckin ugly it's cute. I have a feeling if I woke up and that thing was next to me I'd start laughing


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I added another light to help with the shadows. This is Rdreams Amazing Grace, Gracey for short:






















































A lil soft but oh such a great pose!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

why do their eyes water so much?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

how much do these go for?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Why does it look so forlorn?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

They're eyes water like a lot of dog's eyes water...typically the shorter the nose, the more the eyes water because of smaller nasal passages.

My mother sells papered pets starting at $400 with a spay/neuter contract, breeders starting at about $800, breeder/shows at about $1,200 and shows at about $1,500 to $2,000. She's been keeping a lot of the show quality ones for herself lately though to add to her own breeding program.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the great pictures! I wish I would have had my Persian (Andraux) as a kitten. We adopted a farm cat and he is super rowdy (4 months old)! I'm the only person he'll sit with and be petted. I guess he knows who feeds, waters and cleans for him.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

There so Ugly, I like em. And Trust me, I HATE cat. But these...There Ugly-Awesome :laugh: Its something about there eyes.:nod:

I rmemeber when you posted the other ones, you said there like that as small animals, but there eyes get like, normal eyes when they get bigger. I rmember that much.:nod: I'd feed one of theeCats before I feed Kaleem!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a cat just like that its a persian mine is about 14 years old though


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

he looks funny....dont really know nething bout cats tho im sure he /she will look really nice as an adult


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Enough with the necroposting.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

draco i happen to appreciate persians ever since my grandmother got her show quality male (and nutered him... arg) who isn't exactly nice, but is goooorgeous to look at.

that baby is absolutely adorable! nice coat for a 4 week old









edit: OH MY GOD I WANT TEH CALICO!!! she's so freaking CUTE!


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Why do the cats have like a fabric name? Rdream amazing welcoming superlooky gracey, it ain't cattle right?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my gf has a 16 year old cookies and cream persian...its senile as hell.

it will sit and stare at the wall for 6 hours straight..then turn around and sh*t on the floor...wander upstairs and piss on ppls shoes, bags, beds, etc. the cat is messed up. stupid thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Puff said:


> my gf has a 16 year old cookies and cream persian...its senile as hell.
> 
> it will sit and stare at the wall for 6 hours straight..then turn around and sh*t on the floor...wander upstairs and piss on ppls shoes, bags, beds, etc. the cat is messed up. stupid thing.


Sounds exactly like my grandma


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

the second cat looks better, to me.

Great pics


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Does any one else see a resemblance?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks like a cat version of the guy off the movie GOONIES


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

God I hate cats. Fantastic pictures, however.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

what purty kitties


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

u seem to really like ure cats...thats good...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Pilsnah said:


> Why do the cats have like a fabric name? Rdream amazing welcoming superlooky gracey, it ain't cattle right?


I've explained it in other threads, the breeder's name goes in front of the cat's name. Rdreams is the name of my mother's cattery. So, all the cats she produces have that name in front of them. If someone were to purchase the cat, they would add their cattery name at the end, so for example it would be something like Rdreams blah blah of Kitty Charm.

Oh, and Gracie is a Silver Patch Tabby and White, not a straight up Calico...









Here are a couple shots of some of my mom's kids that are now older:

This is a Calico:









Silver Tabby and White (I think):









Micky last week...my mom has to start trimming up his face:









My mom's most recent addition:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

awww how old is that baby? poor thing can't even pick up its head yet.

well whatever gracie is she's gorgeous.

the naming thing is the same with dogs. i put "lucky J' infront of all of my dogs registered names.... but if i sell them i put 'of lucky j' at the end on their papers.


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think MOST dogs are hideous also... But I am sure there are some people that think my fish are ugly... im fine with that...
> of course they are all wrong... but whatever... LOL


LOL. This actually happened to me. I had one of my friends over, and I showed him my GDR right after I got it. He said, "That's the ugliest fish I have ever seen." I then promply told him to kiss my a$$. She's pretty to me!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ive never liked cats, dont see their appeal, but the photo's are top quality.

my next door neighbour used to breed those cats, had absolutly loads of them. She used to let them out everyday and would go all over our land...our dog used to love chasing them though and caught one or two!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

aghh!









that thing? cute? if ye want a cute persian then get a blue-cream








their totally purrfection


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I think his nice. Its one of the few cats that I want to have


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

those cats are beautiful

although i think with your talent, you could take a picture of a doorknob and it would be amazing lol


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

nice cats


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

but ugly


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys (except for the person that made the last comment)!

I'll probably be taking some more pics later this week...


----------

